# DISNEY WORLD  GUTS GUEST BENEFITS AT ITS HOTELS



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 16, 2021)

DISNEY WORLD GUTS GUEST BENEFITS AT ITS
 HOTELS.










						Disney World Guts Guest Benefits at Its Hotels: Why Would You Stay Now? | Frommer's
					

Walt Disney World has removed nearly all of the perks that go with staying at an onsite hotel. So why would you? | Frommer's




					www.frommers.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## elaine (Jan 16, 2021)

We still love being in the WDW bubble and love the WDW-DVC resorts. But, it does give us pause. No advance FP and no EHM might tip the balance for us. We're trying Bonnet Creek this summer to use up our stockpile of RCI points. If it's OK, that'll likely be our place for future trips. Plus, the cost of entry is getting ridiculous! I don't see how an average family affords it. I recall 10 years ago that my boss said her weeklong trip to WDW with 2 kids and the Poly cost more than her 2 weeks honeymoon to Hawaii staying at a Hyatt. Now maybe the comparison is approaching a trip to Europe?


----------



## PearlCity (Jan 16, 2021)

Wow that is disappointing. Thats a lot being taken away at once. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Jan 16, 2021)

At least Disneyworld isn't sunsetting the Annual Pass program like Disneyland.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2021)

Does these changes include Disney timeshare owners?


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 16, 2021)

bendadin said:


> At least Disneyworld isn't sunsetting the Annual Pass program like Disneyland.


Is that for certain or have they just not gotten around to it yet...

George


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Somewhere, Walt frowns.


----------



## Dean (Jan 16, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> DISNEY WORLD GUTS GUEST BENEFITS AT ITS
> HOTELS.
> 
> 
> ...


I read the list and I'm not the impressed that a lot is being taken away other than ME.  No free bands but cheap bands if ordered ahead of time and can use the phone and/or free cards instead of the bands. Much of the rest is just a combination or normal evolution and Covid realities.  I'd say if it bothers someone that much just don't go.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 16, 2021)

The biggest negative to me is no Fast Passes but that is Covid related and hopefully will return in the future.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jan 16, 2021)

Disney has slowly turned me off to buying into DVC. First with the restrictions and annual dues hike. It just seems like over time they just devalue their product more and more. I originally wanted to just get a small ownership for short Orlando stay (I live an hour away) and whenever I wanted to visit Hawaii. Now I'm really starting to see that I'm much better off just owning Marriott DC trust points for short stays since it's also a point based system that doesn't charge reservation and housekeeping fees and is a much better value.

I can honestly say as a local, you're not missing much just renting a car and just staying at another deluxe vacation club property (Bonnet Creek, Lakeshore Reserve, Grande Vista, Reunion). You can just make dining reservations at the deluxe Disney resorts to get your theming fix. That's what I always did. When I was in my 20s, I would eat dinner at the Grand Floridian Cafe for about $50, then walk over to the beach at the Poly in time for the fireworks, then go home. I also liked to  eat at Sanaa for the same price and make sure I got to the resort an hour and a half early to walk around and see the animals, then after dinner we would sit by the fire while our stomachs settled, then go home. I never actually wasted the money to stay at the lodge. The dinner, animal show and firepit was enough for me. The only amenities you don't have access to as a dining guest is the pool area.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jan 16, 2021)

elaine said:


> We still love being in the WDW bubble and love the WDW-DVC resorts. But, it does give us pause. No advance FP and no EHM might tip the balance for us. We're trying Bonnet Creek this summer to use up our stockpile of RCI points. If it's OK, that'll likely be our place for future trips. Plus, the cost of entry is getting ridiculous! I don't see how an average family affords it. I recall 10 years ago that my said her weeklong trip to WDW with 2 kids and the Poly cost more than her 2 weeks honeymoon to Hawaii staying at a Hyatt. Now maybe the comparison is approaching a trip to Europe?



They don't. Only the upper middle class can afford it at this point.


----------



## elaine (Jan 16, 2021)

It's still a good deal for offsite TS, eating breakfast/most dinners in room. Then the big cost is just tickets. Not much of a vacation for the one playing taxi service--as DH found out when our teens each took a friend and we stayed offsite in a 3 BR. That's why we're trying BC-as close as we can get to WDW. A 2 BR sleeping 8 is all in $900 annual fees/RCI for the week.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 17, 2021)

elaine said:


> We still love being in the WDW bubble and love the WDW-DVC resorts. But, it does give us pause. No advance FP and no EHM might tip the balance for us. We're trying Bonnet Creek this summer to use up our stockpile of RCI points. If it's OK, that'll likely be our place for future trips. Plus, the cost of entry is getting ridiculous! I don't see how an average family affords it. I recall 10 years ago that my boss said her weeklong trip to WDW with 2 kids and the Poly cost more than her 2 weeks honeymoon to Hawaii staying at a Hyatt. Now maybe the comparison is approaching a trip to Europe?


I’ve done trips to Europe for less than WDW lol


----------



## CPNY (Jan 17, 2021)

The magic band is antiquated technology at this point. They can pull much more data using smart phone and smart device apps. Once an app for the Apple Watch can do everything the magic band can, Who would want a MB? No smart watch? Use your smart phone. No smart phone? Break out your credit card


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 17, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Disney has slowly turned me off to buying into DVC. First with the restrictions and annual dues hike. *It just seems like over time they just devalue their product more and more*. I originally wanted to just get a small ownership for short Orlando stay (I live an hour away) and whenever I wanted to visit Hawaii. Now I'm really starting to see that I'm much better off just owning Marriott DC trust points for short stays since it's also a point based system that doesn't charge reservation and housekeeping fees and is a much better value.
> 
> I can honestly say as a local, you're not missing much just renting a car and just staying at another deluxe vacation club property (Bonnet Creek, Lakeshore Reserve, Grande Vista, Reunion). You can just make dining reservations at the deluxe Disney resorts to get your theming fix. That's what I always did. When I was in my 20s, I would eat dinner at the Grand Floridian Cafe for about $50, then walk over to the beach at the Poly in time for the fireworks, then go home. I also liked to  eat at Sanaa for the same price and make sure I got to the resort an hour and a half early to walk around and see the animals, then after dinner we would sit by the fire while our stomachs settled, then go home. I never actually wasted the money to stay at the lodge. The dinner, animal show and firepit was enough for me. The only amenities you don't have access to as a dining guest is the pool area.



This.  So many decisions over the years have made what once was a magical place into a money sucking exercise that lost its soul and deviated from what it should be.


----------



## farinc (Jan 17, 2021)

Time share companies can change the rules at any time to benefit themselves and with zero deference to the owners.  Who would buy anything with that type of contractual agreement; it’s an open checkbook for the TS companies to take advantage of its owner base and they’ve been doing it ever since TS were invented.


----------



## NOLA47 (Jan 17, 2021)

A family trip to Disney world is how I convinced my husband to buy our hilton grand vacations timeshare.  While the kids still call the vacation epic staying on the grounds and the meal plan, there was no way we could repeat that as our family grew.  My husband looked at that cost to justify our buying a timeshare to continue vacationing with the family. Since then, we stay at the nice HGV resorts. Some of the kids have gone with their family and have a hard time getting the kids to leave the resort to take advantage of the passes they purchased ahead of time.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 17, 2021)

elaine said:


> It's still a good deal for offsite TS, eating breakfast/most dinners in room. Then the big cost is just tickets. Not much of a vacation for the one playing taxi service--as DH found out when our teens each took a friend and we stayed offsite in a 3 BR. That's why we're trying BC-as close as we can get to WDW. A 2 BR sleeping 8 is all in $900 annual fees/RCI for the week.



 Is BC like staying onsite? What features do they have that are similar to a DVC? Also can you get a 1-2 BR with kitchen at BC?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jan 17, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> Is BC like staying onsite? What features do they have that are similar to a DVC? Also can you get a 1-2 BR with kitchen at BC?



You don't get on site benefits and need a car. I compare BC to staying at OKW and SSR. BC is actually closer to the parks than OKW and SSR. The presidential BC units are a small step below Riviera and Grand Floridian in quality, but also 1/3 of the price if you own Wyndham resale at a low MF resort like Grand Desert. Every unit in BC is equal in quality to Marriotts with the exception that the appliances are black, not stainless steal. Everything at BC is built in a circular path so the 2 lazy rivers, 5 pools, 9 hot tubs, 2 arcades, 2 restaurants, 3 pool bars, mini-golf are all less than a 5 min walk from the room.


----------



## elaine (Jan 17, 2021)

BC is on a piece of land that WDW did not buy. The location is essentially "onsite," but without WDW-DVC benefits. They have a frequent shuttle that costs $5-8 RT. Uber/taxi to DHS or EP is under $15. You'd need a car to access food outside of Disney Springs (via shuttle) or BC, but really no different than needing a car for WDW-DVC to go off-property--and ME is ending in 2022.
BC 2BR are an easy RCI trade 6 months out, as Wyndham bulk deposits weeks. The 2nd BR has 2 dbls, which works well for us. The downside would be no advance FP, assuming WDW starts that again. Hoping we like it-not willing to pay for a 2BR DVC, even using DVC points. My SIL loved BC, esp. the pools.
We've stayed at HGVC and Marriotts. Love the space and nice units, but hate the "Commute" to WDW. Off-site works fine for all day park people, but we have late sleepers, some want to go back earlier, etc. and DH winds up being a taxi driver.  It's a solid 40+ minutes RT for drop off/pick up. And none have a shuttle, or if they do, it's not nearly as frequent as BC.


----------



## kckaren21 (Jan 17, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> You can just make dining reservations at the deluxe Disney resorts to get your theming fix. That's what I always did. When I was in my 20s, I would eat dinner at the Grand Floridian Cafe for about $50, then walk over to the beach at the Poly in time for the fireworks, then go home. I also liked to eat at Sanaa for the same price and make sure I got to the resort an hour and a half early to walk around and see the animals, then after dinner we would sit by the fire while our stomachs settled, then go home. I never actually wasted the money to stay at the lodge. The dinner, animal show and firepit was enough for me. The only amenities you don't have access to as a dining guest is the pool area.





cbyrne1174 said:


> You don't get on site benefits and need a car. I compare BC to staying at OKW and SSR. BC is actually closer to the parks than OKW and SSR. The presidential BC units are a small step below Riviera and Grand Floridian in quality, but also 1/3 of the price if you own Wyndham resale at a low MF resort like Grand Desert. Every unit in BC is equal in quality to Marriotts with the exception that the appliances are black, not stainless steal. Everything at BC is built in a circular path so the 2 lazy rivers, 5 pools, 9 hot tubs, 2 arcades, 2 restaurants, 3 pool bars, mini-golf are all less than a 5 min walk from the room.



Thank you for these great ideas for our next trip to WDW!


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 17, 2021)

bbodb1 said:


> So many decisions over the years have made what once was a magical place into a money sucking exercise that lost its soul and deviated from what it should be.



This is not unique to DVC.  All the big boys slowly devalue their programs one item at a time.  I saw this coming many years ago and sold my 4 Marriott Weeks for over $80,000.  I don't know what they would bring today but I guarantee it is not $80,000...

George


----------



## elaine (Jan 17, 2021)

we sold our larger DVC contract during Covid. With ticket pricing skyrocketing, if they don't bring back DVC annual passes, I told the "kids," now almost 20, that WDW days might be about over.


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 17, 2021)

elaine said:


> The location is essentially "onsite," but without WDW-DVC benefits.


It feels a bit like onsite because you pass beneath the purple Walt Disney World banner when driving to the resort.



elaine said:


> You'd need a car to access food outside of Disney Springs (via shuttle) or BC.


I strongly encourage having a car at BC. Note that the lobby gift shop does carry convenience foods, much like DVC resort gift shops. Grocery food delivery is an option for stocking your kitchen. There are the poolside bar/grills and pizza onsite. You may walk to the upscale restaurants in the Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek (hotel on shared grounds with the timeshare resort), or across the large parking lots to the Hilton Bonnet Creek (hotel) and the Waldorf Astoria Orlando (hotel & golf resort). Plenty of upscale restaurant options in BC.



elaine said:


> My SIL loved BC, esp. the pools.... We've stayed at HGVC and Marriotts. Love the space and nice units, but hate the "Commute" to WDW.


The landscaping, evening lighting & pools are definitely on a par with SSR, IMO, very pretty. We love walking around the lake, stopping to swing on the shady park swings overlooking the lake in the evenings. So far, CWBC has not implemented a resort fee or a parking fee. Having a car for a quick drive to the parks is even nicer. Hope you enjoy it, Elaine - look forward to your impressions afterward.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 17, 2021)

elaine said:


> BC is on a piece of land that WDW did not buy. The location is essentially "onsite," but without WDW-DVC benefits. They have a frequent shuttle that costs $5-8 RT. Uber/taxi to DHS or EP is under $15. You'd need a car to access food outside of Disney Springs (via shuttle) or BC, but really no different than needing a car for WDW-DVC to go off-property--and ME is ending in 2022.
> BC 2BR are an easy RCI trade 6 months out, as Wyndham bulk deposits weeks. The 2nd BR has 2 dbls, which works well for us. The downside would be no advance FP, assuming WDW starts that again. Hoping we like it-not willing to pay for a 2BR DVC, even using DVC points. My SIL loved BC, esp. the pools.
> We've stayed at HGVC and Marriotts. Love the space and nice units, but hate the "Commute" to WDW. Off-site works fine for all day park people, but we have late sleepers, some want to go back earlier, etc. and DH winds up being a taxi driver.  It's a solid 40+ minutes RT for drop off/pick up. And none have a shuttle, or if they do, it's not nearly as frequent as BC.



We have Grande Vista 3 BR reserved for the summer. I wonder if we should switch to Imperial Palms 3 BR to be closer to WDW. I chose MGV because I heard it’s nicer and the 3 BR is a little bigger, not that it matters with just me, DH and daughter. But we all like lots of space. I am concerned about going to WDW without the FP system. I can’t tolerate waiting in long lines. We are currently scheduled for early June. Do you think the lines will be long? We passed on Easter break because of Covid and also I have a 2 BR at the Ritz Carlton Lake Tahoe booked for a week. That is hard to get esp the 2BR and for a week.


----------



## Dean (Jan 17, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> We have Grande Vista 3 BR reserved for the summer. I wonder if we should switch to Imperial Palms 3 BR to be closer to WDW. I chose MGV because I heard it’s nicer and the 3 BR is a little bigger, not that it matters with just me, DH and daughter. But we all like lots of space. I am concerned about going to WDW without the FP system. I can’t tolerate waiting in long lines. We are currently scheduled for early June. Do you think the lines will be long? We passed on Easter break because of Covid and also I have a 2 BR at the Ritz Carlton Lake Tahoe booked for a week. That is hard to get esp the 2BR and for a week.


IMO the distance isn't a big deal and I feel the GV 3 BR are enough better to make it worthwhile even for those who prefer the location of the resorts that are closer.  Frankly, even between GV and Bonnet Creek, I wouldn't look at it as a major issue based on distance.  The difference staying on property vs off isn't so much a distance thing as an access and feel issue.  Certainly there are options that are not active currently that will likely be present again in a couple of years.  In addition on property guests can get into any park 30 minutes earlier every day coming soon which is actually a pretty big upgrade IMO and probably better than the previous version of early entry and late night for many if not most people.  I like Bonnet Creek overall and I'd put their Presidential units on par with GV, maybe even slightly above, but not the regular units.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 17, 2021)

Dean said:


> IMO the distance isn't a big deal and I feel the GV 3 BR are enough better to make it worthwhile even for those who prefer the location of the resorts that are closer.  Frankly, even between GV and Bonnet Creek, I wouldn't look at it as a major issue based on distance.  The difference staying on property vs off isn't so much a distance thing as an access and feel issue.  Certainly there are options that are not active currently that will likely be present again in a couple of years.  In addition on property guests can get into any park 30 minutes earlier every day coming soon which is actually a pretty big upgrade IMO and probably better than the previous version of early entry and late night for many if not most people.  I like Bonnet Creek overall and I'd put their Presidential units on par with GV, maybe even slightly above, but not the regular units.



Do you like a Grande Vista 3 BR better than a 3 BR Imperial Palms?


----------



## Dean (Jan 17, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> Do you like a Grande Vista 3 BR better than a 3 BR Imperial Palms?


Yes by far. I like GV better and I like the units better.  YMMV.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jan 17, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> We have Grande Vista 3 BR reserved for the summer. I wonder if we should switch to Imperial Palms 3 BR to be closer to WDW. I chose MGV because I heard it’s nicer and the 3 BR is a little bigger, not that it matters with just me, DH and daughter. But we all like lots of space. I am concerned about going to WDW without the FP system. I can’t tolerate waiting in long lines. We are currently scheduled for early June. Do you think the lines will be long? We passed on Easter break because of Covid and also I have a 2 BR at the Ritz Carlton Lake Tahoe booked for a week. That is hard to get esp the 2BR and for a week.



Grande Vista has nicer grounds in the immediate area of the room, but Imperial palms has a better swimming pool complex (The World Center). For a summertime stay, Imperial is probably better if you want a better pool complex. I still think the mask mandate will still be in effect in the summer though. Just keep that in mind if you're flying to Florida in the middle of summer. Masks in the summer heat are almost intolerable. 

Btw, which system do you think is better for a lifetime? MVC or DVC? I'm thinking of adding Marriott. I've teetered between wanting Marriott vs. DVC, but lately DVC has been ruining their own product too much for me to see much value in it especially since I can visit the resorts any time I want for dinner and trade into SSR and OKW pretty easily.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 17, 2021)

One of the best vacations we ever had was a package deal at the Contemporary.  I think it was in the 70s.  It included all kind of stuff, hotel, admission, many meals, etc.  The highlight for the kids was  Breakfast with the Characters.  I don't remember how much it cost but we considered it reasonable at a time when we weren't flush  in cash...

George


----------



## mdurette (Jan 17, 2021)

This thread made me think about our WDW history....
Prior to kid:  find a "special" in a nicer resort on property.
Once kid arrived:   DVC was with II and OH the trips we took on property - even using ACs to get them!
Once DVC went to RCI:   We stayed offsite at Marriotts and were/are 100% happy with that option
Last trip:  was via RCI and we were back on property, great for a full blown Disney trip
In the end:   makes no difference, off site Marriott or DVC, I'm good

Tickets:   in the past we would get the 10 day no expiration ones, those were great.   Now I buy Disney Gift cards at discounts throughout the year for them......

But, here is my take on the cost of park tickets.    Let's say it costs $350 for the 3 of us to enter a park for a day.    I can easily spend that much money on a concert, sports game, theatre tickets, etc.  And that is for only a few hours of the day.    When I look at it that way, Disney is almost a bargain to entertain me all day and all night.    The issue comes is that I want to do it for 5-7 days all at once where the others are one time things every now and then.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 17, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Grande Vista has nicer grounds in the immediate area of the room, but Imperial palms has a better swimming pool complex (The World Center). For a summertime stay, Imperial is probably better if you want a better pool complex. I still think the mask mandate will still be in effect in the summer though. Just keep that in mind if you're flying to Florida in the middle of summer. Masks in the summer heat are almost intolerable.
> 
> Btw, which system do you think is better for a lifetime? MVC or DVC? I'm thinking of adding Marriott. I've teetered between wanting Marriott vs. DVC, but lately DVC has been ruining their own product too much for me to see much value in it especially since I can visit the resorts any time I want for dinner and trade into SSR and OKW pretty easily.



I just sold all my DVC contracts. I had 630 points. I am Presidential with MVC. It seems better because it has more locations and more trading opportunities.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jan 17, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> I just sold all my DVC contracts. I had 630 points. I am Presidential with MVC. It seems better because it has more locations and more trading opportunities.



Yea I figured. My daughter literally can't tell the difference between DVC and Club Wyndham anyways and she's almost 6. I really don't think DVC creates much more "magic" for little kids anyways. Only adults really pick up on the differences. But once you're kids are grown, WDW also loses most of it's magic anyways making DVC not a good fit for a 'lifetime'. 

Truth be told, I think my kiddo would probably be just as happy taking a trip to Aruba Surf Club or Harborside vs staying a week at WDW, even at 6 years old. Disney IS overrated for how much it costs. My husband isn't really a theme park person either so it's usually just me bringing the kid anyways. I actually am surprised at how little I see just the mom/dad bringing the kids. When I was a kid, it was my mom that always brought my sister and I while my dad was working.


----------



## elaine (Jan 17, 2021)

I also just sold my larger DVc contract--seller's remorse now! I'd keep the 3BR. I've stayed at GV and also a Royal Palms, next door to IP. Distance is equiv. Again, for someone who goes into the park in AM and stays all day, offsite make no difference IMHO. We used to stay offsite before buying DVC when our kids were young and they had a ball. We alternated park/pool-resort days. As they got older, as esp. when schedules didn't align, onsite for transport made a big difference for us. I like the GV pools better than M World Center--enough activity, but not too much.
For June, consider a character or sit down lunch--it gets you out of the heat or plan to go back to resort to swim early afternoon. Expect rain in the 4-6pm time, and then head back to the parks if you want. We grab breakfast in the room, hit the parks for 4 hours, come back and swim, eat dinner in condo and go back for late night. Your daughter is the perfect age for WDW. If she loves it, plan to come back again (and again)!
No way to know what will happen with FP or lines. Best bet is to go in AM by 9, bypass fantasy land and ride tomorrow or frontier until noon. alternate the next day. Try fantasy land later after little kids have left and forget about 7 dwarfs--it's not that great, I promise. Goofys Barnstormer, which is cute and fun is a walk on at 10 pm! If they have late hours this summer (doubtful) do them. Our most fun was at night--I had 2 sleeping 6 yr olds and a 10 year old on the bus at midnight--such a bad Mom, but such fun!


----------



## elaine (Jan 17, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> When I was a kid, it was my mom that always brought my sister and I while my dad was working.


My mom did this all the time (we were 2 hours away). And I did it for my kids 3X (we went at spring break with Dad, but he said no way in summer). But it was so much cheaper then (we got a POP room for $86 sometimes even with free dining and a 7 day base (non-expire) ticket was $375 that we could use for 2 trips). But, with today's prices, for most, it's their big family trip. I wouldn't want to spend upwards of $5K with just me and the kids.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jan 17, 2021)

elaine said:


> My mom did this all the time (we were 2 hours away). And I did it for my kids 3X (we went at spring break with Dad, but he said no way in summer). But it was so much cheaper then (we got a POP room for $86 sometimes even with free dining and a 7 day base (non-expire) ticket was $375 that we could use for 2 trips). But, with today's prices, for most, it's their big family trip. I wouldn't want to spend upwards of $5K with just me and the kids.



APs were $450/year last I checked before March. Usually when I'm staying in Orlando for a few days at a resort, I don't actually waste time at the parks while I'm paying for the resort. I can justify a single night stay at a DVC resort, use the amenities on a Saturday and go to a park on Sunday after check out. But the actual cost of DVC is ridiculous for a whole week. Last time I used RCI to get into SSR I only went to Disney Springs and spent the rest of the time enjoying the amenities. Magic Kingdom is a 50 min commute from my house.

I just NEVER see locals do it. With the prices, I don't get why more parents just solo the day if they're close enough to drive home.


----------



## elaine (Jan 18, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> APs were $450/year last I checked before March.


that's a great price, but only for FL residents-still very affordable! DVC gold was $700 with taxes. Hoping they offer them again. Wish I'd bought the $299 platinum vouchers offered in the past-but  I wondered if kids would age out of WDW (not).


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jan 18, 2021)

elaine said:


> that's a great price, but only for FL residents-still very affordable! DVC gold was $700 with taxes. Hoping they offer them again. Wish I'd bought the $299 platinum vouchers offered in the past-but  I wondered if kids would age out of WDW (not).



$450 is still out of my price range unless I intend to go at least twice a month. $20/day per person is my limit.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 18, 2021)

elaine said:


> that's a great price, but only for FL residents-still very affordable! DVC gold was $700 with taxes. Hoping they offer them again. Wish I'd bought the $299 platinum vouchers offered in the past-but  I wondered if kids would age out of WDW (not).




But at the end of the day, comparing Gold to FL weekday select, it seems that the higher price does have some perks. I buy my brother's FL AP weekday select. I've got a couple of kids under 18 so they go on his account. I have Gold. I have weekends and PhotoPass. They do not. By now we are Photopassed out and I avoided weekends anyway, but comparing the two levels, it does seem that the extra value is covered by the extra price. 

I have a few of those Platinum passes for gold price in my account. I put one on my husband and he went like 4 times total so I won't be doing that again. lol


----------



## frank808 (Jan 18, 2021)

I bought those platinum passes years ago for $299. I thought there was a use by date and if past that date the purchase price is applied to a new pass? Are you saying you purchased the $299 platinum pass years ago and are still able to redeem them for the comparable platinum annual pass with no money added?

Dang if that is correct, I should ha e bought a bunch then.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Jan 18, 2021)

yep. I think so! The $299 didn't have an expiration date, as I recall. The next ones were $399 and had an expire date.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 18, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> ........Every unit in BC is equal in quality to Marriotts with the exception that the appliances are black, not stainless steal. .....



That is a funny typo or auto correct
LOL
*********
Thank you for all the detailed info as well.


----------



## icydog (Jan 19, 2021)

elaine said:


> It's still a good deal for offsite TS, eating breakfast/most dinners in room. Then the big cost is just tickets. Not much of a vacation for the one playing taxi service--as DH found out when our teens each took a friend and we stayed offsite in a 3 BR. That's why we're trying BC-as close as we can get to WDW. A 2 BR sleeping 8 is all in $900 annual fees/RCI for the week.



When have you seen a two bedroom on RCI??


----------



## frank808 (Jan 19, 2021)

I think poster is using BC for Bonnet Creek. Not BC for Beach Club Villas.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Jan 19, 2021)

yes. Bonnet Creek. No 2Br in RCI for DVC-WDW for a long time! And Beach Club 1Br are very scarce as well.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jan 23, 2021)

bbodb1 said:


> Somewhere, Walt frowns.


Walt is worm food.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 23, 2021)

Deb & Bill said:


> Walt is worm food.


Or, he may have just went home....


----------



## Magus (Jan 25, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I’ve done trips to Europe for less than WDW lol



Indeed. Unless you want to go absolutely peak season in Europe, you can do Europe for ~$1-1.2k/person in total (food, tours, etc) for a week - especially if you are flexible on location (check flights and hotels to your top 5 or 6 destinations - usually one or two will be a lot less). Even less than that if you play the credit card point game (AA, Delta, United miles, CSR etc) and score a good deal on a hotel, airbnb or timeshare. We got flights to Paris (1 connection) 3 years ago for less than $400/person (not basic economy) and hotel room worked out to $30/p/night. My typical flight to europe is around $600/person or $150 with miles (if cash price is > $1000/ticket).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 25, 2021)

bbodb1 said:


> Or, he may have just went home....


I think so.  I think he is home.  He was such a good man.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 25, 2021)

Magus said:


> Indeed. Unless you want to go absolutely peak season in Europe, you can do Europe for ~$1-1.2k/person in total (food, tours, etc) for a week - especially if you are flexible on location (check flights and hotels to your top 5 or 6 destinations - usually one or two will be a lot less). Even less than that if you play the credit card point game (AA, Delta, United miles, CSR etc) and score a good deal on a hotel, airbnb or timeshare. We got flights to Paris (1 connection) 3 years ago for less than $400/person (not basic economy) and hotel room worked out to $30/p/night. My typical flight to europe is around $600/person or $150 with miles (if cash price is > $1000/ticket).


I look forward (and hope we soon see) these times again!


----------

